

Broaden the way people interact with handheld devices - klintcho
http://fuffr.com/

======
deft
This looks neat and all, but what's with the cartoon voice for the demo video?
Kind of ruins the mood if you ask me.

------
deft
This looks neat and all, but what's with the cartoon voice for the demo video?
Kind of ruins the mood if you ask me.

